

Facebook Announces More Ways to Publish to Users Who Click Like Buttons - emmanuelory
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/02/23/how-publish-like-button/

======
WillyF
Maybe it's just me, but I find the whole Facebook Like system very confusing.
This is a small step forward, but Facebook still hasn't fixed the core
problems that make it so frustrating.

I have a Facebook page (that I use for both of my two closely related sites)
that has a lot of likes. Each of my sites has its own likes, but not nearly as
many as my page. Then there are pages on my sites with likes too. I choose to
keep promoting my Page because it has the most likes. Obviously, I'd rather
show people a link with 3k likes than 500 likes.

Why can't I bring these all together in one place? If I could register my URLs
with my page, then everyone who likes anything on my site would Like my Page.
There would be subsets of the Likers (I think it made more sense when we
called them Fans), and I could Publish special content to them. But I want to
be able to Publish to everybody who Likes my stuff with one click of a button.
I don't want to send the same message to 12 different groups through 12
different interfaces.

This is the price that I pay for being an early adopter. First I had a Group.
Then I had a Share button. Then a Facebook Fan Page. Now a Page and Like
buttons. I have no confidence that Facebook won't come up with something new
and make me start all over again. And it's why I don't invest more time (or
money) in Facebook marketing.

It also bugs me that the "Share" functionality is actually better for a site
owner than a Like; however, I've been forced into using Like (until now) so
that I can Publish to the people who Like my site.

